# Anyone Know How to Remove These?



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

if it says part number 10 is a clip, it probably just pops right off


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

There are 3 clips. When I removed mine one clip broke but 2 hold it on fine now. You can get behind the panel through the door jam to use a tool to pry it off.








You can see the 3 small white clips here in pic. Triangle trim is removed.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

clipped in, probably going to break a few if not all of them removing them without going from the inside.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

You just need to pull it off from my experience and you will probably break at least 1 or 2 of the clips, They are like twist clips, there are 3 of them that hold that plastic piece on there, I broke 2 of them when I was running my wideband gauge through there lol. Even if you break all 3 of them as long as they aren't completely broken you should be able to put them back onto the plastic piece that attaches to the car and line it up to reattach it.

They're kinnda a PITA to remove just don't be scared if you break the clips as long as you don't break the main plastic piece you are removing the clips are probably like 50c or something like that from the dealer.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

JerTM said:


> clipped in, probably going to break a few if not all of them removing them without going from the inside.


Sadly I don't even think there is a way to go from the inside because that plastic piece wraps around to apillar almost.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

A must have for any car take-a-parter. :dizzy:


----------

